# Sand Texture in a Spray Can versus Textured Paint



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a couple small drywall repairs to make in my home. We have sand texture on our walls. I know that USG makes a sheetrock paint that has sand texture mixed right in. However, I've also seen these aerosol cans that spray a sand texture directly on a wall. Can somebody tell me which would give a better finished result?


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I've used the spray stuff for orangepeel texture. It takes a little practice to get the hang of how far to hold it and how much to put on. Plus, the cans don't seem to cover as much as they advertise. 

I've used the oil based stuff and the water based. The water based seemed to match better, but didn't adhere as well and some of the texture came off when my paint roller got tacky. 

I've never used premixed textured paint... I've always tried to mix it in myself and had a hard time getting it even so, the spray stuff seemed like a good idea. 

I don't paint for a living... maybe someone who does could give you some better pointers.


----------

